# Suggestion



## Urylia (Feb 8, 2002)

I have a suggestion for the member profiles.
Have a box where people can say if they are male or female..it gets confusing at times


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 8, 2002)

You ought to use the PROFILE button simply to view individual members details, should they choose to actually post any. To be honest, it is each individuals decision as to whether they wish to reveal anything about their identity. The forum does not wish to partition individuals either by sex, colour, creed or persuasion.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Feb 10, 2002)

Yeah thats a pretty good i dea

i get confused some times so sometimes i say she/he lol


----------



## Greymantle (Feb 13, 2002)

Poor Chippy, I remember when Mike and I got all indignant over the fact that she had posted a gender poll thread.... *sigh* Back in the good old days before December 19!


----------



## ssgrif (Mar 5, 2002)

How about having different levels for the amount of posts you erm post!

Instead of just Junior Member and Senior Member, how about something a little more true to Tolkiens world?

You could specify in your Profile which race you are (Elf, Dwarf, Man etc) and then your elf status (elf warrior, lord etc) increases along with your postings.

Any thoughts? Is this possible with this Forum?


----------



## daisy (Mar 5, 2002)

I have to say I love this idea! Hopefully it will be considered.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 5, 2002)

Some other forums such as lotrforum.com have different things than the member, junior member, and senior member. They have serf, apprentice, journeyman, etc.


----------



## ssgrif (Mar 6, 2002)

Great news... so any moderators out there to sort this one out for us little people?


----------



## Adrastea (Mar 7, 2002)

LOL!!... I was so scared, I didn't know what to think..for awhile I thought that the people on the forum were 'mean and bad'..But you guys are far from it.
...Yes..Greymantle...Those were certainly the good old days..


----------



## David Pence (Mar 7, 2002)

RW is going to work out a set of new titles with the membership.  As to male, female, I'll look into to adding that feature.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 7, 2002)

Thank you!!! It is VERY nice of you to keep this forum going.

AND for listing to all of our little grumbles. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 16, 2002)

i only been here for a week (march). but i wantted to know if high members of of this forum cant mess around with peoples polls.
who knows what they are doing, maybe changing the numbers on the polls to how they want it.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 16, 2002)

I don't think that they can change #s but they can change the names of threads.


----------



## Talierin (Mar 16, 2002)

Senior members are not allowed to mess with the polls, nor change the titles of threads unless those threads were started by them. Only moderators can change polls and any and all threads.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 16, 2002)

so someone can start a poll like,


which on is better?

1)the fellowship of the ring
2)the 2 towers
3)the return of the king

and say that the #'s are

1)5
2)9
3)6

and then a moderator may come along and say 'hay, i like the fellowship of the ring the best'. then they can go in there and change the #'s to this.

1)15
2)5
3)9

is this wht your trying to say?


----------



## daisy (Mar 16, 2002)

I think you overestimate the unquenchable lust for power our moderators have, Dundorer.


----------



## Grond (Mar 16, 2002)

Dûndorer, there are many things that we five moderators can do. We can edit your polls, or delete your posts or even give you strikes for misbehavior or even request that you be banned for inappropriate behavior. We do not edit polls unless requested by the person who started the poll and we only will make name or categaory corrections. We only delete posts or threads when they are not appropriate to the forum. We typically warn a poster long before they get a strike and I can only recall one banning since I've been here and that member was given posting status again... so your fears are unwarranted.

We are your friend... not your nemesis. That is... unless you want us to be.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 17, 2002)

ok, i just wanted to know.

Thank you.


----------



## ReadWryt (Mar 17, 2002)

Actually, so far as I know I am the only Moderator who has ever altered the results of a Poll. There was a Poll of which one of the selections was something like "I screwed up this vote already!", so I voted for that selection and then changed the number of votes for that selection to 5001 or something like that. It was funny because the thing had JUST been posted and I was the second person to vote in it...I changed it back after the original poster noticed though.

I think that you will find the editorial contribution by the Moderators is really just actions to keep things in line with the desires and dictates of the Webmaster and not our own personal opinions.


----------

